# Heat matt under whole tank?



## captainmerkin (May 2, 2007)

it advises me to only put a heat mat under 50% of my tanks, I was hoping to raise the temperature a little in my 30cmx30cmx45cm tank and my heat mat is 30x30 which fits nicely..

would it be ok to put the mat under this tank for either orchid or idolomantis and cover the entire underside of the tank?


----------



## Rick (May 2, 2007)

Unless your room is kept cold you don't need a heat mat at least not for orchids. As long as they don't go below 70 at night you're fine. When I first got orchids I was under the impression they needed extra heat. But they don't unless your house/room is really cold they will be fine at room temp.


----------



## captainmerkin (May 2, 2007)

hmmm what you guys describe as cold well I expect that is more like my room temperature lol

at this time of year the house is around 65 but that goes up and down a lot, sometimes drops down to 57 - 60 at night.

all my current mantis seem fine and are shedding and growing pretty well at as summer sets in it can only get warmer, but I just dont want them getting too cold and flaking out on me!


----------



## Rick (May 2, 2007)

If all your others are doing fine I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## captainmerkin (May 2, 2007)

cool lets see how it goes, maybe will use it if I need to speed up the moults on any females but will play it by eye till then!


----------



## OGIGA (May 3, 2007)

I'd probably use it to make them grow faster.


----------

